# General > Book & Author Requests >  Help!!! Does anyone know this Hans Christian Andersen story- Papa siempre tiene la...

## joy

Papa siempre tiene la razon. does anyone know the english version of this hans christian andersen title.
it's in spanish and i have to get this test done quickly.
my email is [email protected]
thanks!!

----------


## Isagel

On this site you will find a HC andersens fairytales and a search engine for translations. Can´t find anything that mathes your title, though. But take a look anyway.

http://www.andersen.sdu.dk/titler/vi...6&andetsprog=3

----------


## evulik

or try this http://www.gutenberg.net, there are some, 4, books from him. and it is possible that there might be the one you mentioned... *good luck*

----------


## crisaor

That title could be translated as "Dad is always right", but I'm unsure if this is the actual translation in the book.

----------


## Isagel

I found it!

What the Old Man Does is Always Right (or in a different translation - what father does is always right )"Hvad Fatter gjør, det er altid det Rigtige" 
On this site you can find the whole fairytale.

http://www.andersen.sdu.dk/vaerk/her...sIsAlways.html

----------


## evulik

thanks for sharing, I have just finished it. It is so SWEET *aaaaaaah*

----------


## gelopez

Does anyone have this story in spanish. Not just the title, but the whole story...

thanks....

----------

